# Creer une signature email avec image avec Outlook ?!?



## marco7683 (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Auriez vous une astuce pour créer une signature sous Outlook 2003-2007 avec une image intégrée ?

Le problème, quand j'envoie un email avec une photo intégrée dans la signature (logo de ma boite), les destinataires étant équipés de mac, reçoivent l'email comme comportant une pièce jointe.

Auriez-vous une idée de comment résoudre ce problème ?

Merci

Mulder


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2007)

Quel problème ? une image dans un mail *est* une pièce jointe, ça n'empêche absolument pas son affichage correct, si elle est au bon format (jpg, et peut-être GIF).

De toute façon, ta question n'a pas sa place ici, on te l'a mis en rouge juste au dessus, dans l'en-tête du forum :







On déménage !


----------



## marco7683 (10 Décembre 2007)

Le probleme est que quand tout tes emails sont indiques avec une piece jointe.

Ainsi faire le tri deviens impossible !

Quand tu recois 150 email par jour je n'y arrive plus !

Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2007)

marco7683 a dit:


> Le probleme est que quand tout tes emails sont indiques avec une piece jointe.
> 
> Ainsi faire le tri deviens impossible !



Le tri sur quoi ? La présence de pièce jointe ne me parais pas être un critère de tri très pertinent, vu le nombre de mails quotidien qu'on reçoit qui en ont qui ne sont en fait que des virus PC ! 

De toute façon, je ne vois pas de solution à ton problème, il faudrait pouvoir dire qu'une pièce jointe n'en est pas une, ce qui me parait difficilement envisageable.


----------



## apenspel (10 Décembre 2007)

Qu'est-ce que Outlook 2007 fait sur MacGé ? :rateau:


----------



## marco7683 (11 Décembre 2007)

Hello a vous tous,

le probleme est que de pc a pc je n'ai pas ce probleme de piece jointe.

Mais de PC a MAC. Le mac detected le message comme contenant une piece jointe.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## apenspel (11 Décembre 2007)

marco7683 a dit:


> &#8230; Le mac detected le message comme contenant une piece jointe.


Et il y a un problème à ça ?

Les Mac se foutent des pièces jointes, non ? Enfin, les Mac les lisent si elles sont lisibles, (pas comme ces .pif et ces .exe).

Mais tu veux peut-être dire que sur Mac il y a un problème avec un .gif animé ?
Quoi qu'il en soit, si une chose qui ne fonctionne que sur PC pose problème, cesse de l'utiliser.

Pense différemment.


----------



## marco7683 (11 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour votre reponse.

Le problème est: 

avec une photo dans la signature, le mac indique l'email comme comportant une piece jointe.
Chacun de mes emails envoyés a un mac seront indiques comme comportant une piece jointe.

Le problème est que ceci devient complique pour l'utilisateur d'un mac, de savoir lequel de mes email comporte réellement une pièce jointe.

Qui plus est, peut être que le destinataire de mes emails portera moins attention a mes pièces jointes.

De PC a PC pas de problème, les images dans les signatures ne sont pas détectées comme pièce jointe, mais de pc a mac cela devient un problème.

Avec vous une idée de comment résoudre ceci ? 

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2007)

marco7683 a dit:


> Avec vous une idée de comment résoudre ceci ?
> 
> Merci



Comme je te le disais plus haut, il n'y a rien à résoudre, c'est la situation normale. Ça ne tient d'ailleurs pas à "Mail", que je n'utilise pas, la situation est identique sur Microsoft Entourage (c'est lui que j'utilise), et pour autant que je sache, sur tous les autres clients de courrier Mac.

Personnellement, j'utilise mes Mac professionnellement, et je reçois des tas de mails "signés" de mes clients, ça ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème, et surtout, ça ne m'a jamais fait rater une pièce jointe.


----------



## BernardLermite (26 Mars 2008)

Le problème vient du fait que l'image est envoyée à chaque fois et que le client mail peut soit l'afficher soit la représenter comme pièce jointe. La meilleure façon de résoudre ce problème est de mettre l'image sur un serveur web est de faire un lien sur l'image dans la signature. Il y a des sites qui propose ce genre de service comme flikr ou www.izysign.com.


----------



## Aliboron (26 Mars 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



BernardLermite a dit:


> La meilleure façon de résoudre ce problème est de mettre l'image sur un serveur web est de faire un lien sur l'image dans la signature.


La "meilleure" ? Probablement pas. Pratiquement tous les logiciels de messagerie permettent de bloquer le téléchargement des images depuis un serveur (et heureusement, puisque c'est un outil que les spammeurs utilisent pour savoir si le message a bien été lu, à quelle heure et par qui). On peut donc considérer qu'une bonne partie des destinataires ne verront pas l'image dans la signature...

Bref, c'est "une solution possible". Mais "la meilleure"... pas évident


----------

